# Eric's E61 thermometer



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Having just aquired a E61 HX machine and doing 'too much' reading about the system, I came across Eric's thermometer, gets loads of comments across the pond. Just wondered if it would make a big difference to helping me on my path, as hearing I need to flush the head to get a stable temp, but how would I know the temp was correct? Is it a play and see exercise?

Any info would be great as not much here at all in the search engine.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I purchased Eric's thermometer from him in the USA & fitted it to my Vivi some years ago.

It went into the top of the group after the removal of an existing small screw. At that time a Vivi was a straight HX machine with no PID.

It helped the temp surfing which still needed to be done but the Thermometer made it so much easier. EricS is very helpful & ready to advise at all times. He started to sell them through Chris's Coffee.

Looks nice on the machine as well. You will need to learn the benefits after fitting & playing around a bit to find best temp to suit your taste & the beans.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah I realise that I'll still have to play around with the temp surfing, Ronsil, but it'll take one variant away to help me along.

I'm very interested in this and also think it looks cool to. Haha


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Jason - I take it your going to have to get one shipped over then? Did you get a price?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Beware that you install it exactly as the instructions say. There have been reports of machines choking and streams of super heated water being squirted under pressure into the operator's face! Not a thing to fit without knowing exactly whet you're doing !

DB


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Haven't sorted a price Darren.

David, thanks for the info, will be very careful if and when I sort it.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

been thinking about one of these for a while. still debating.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> been thinking about one of these for a while. still debating.


On your lovely machine !!!!! Nooooo


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> On your lovely machine !!!!! Nooooo


Thanks mate you've made my mind up


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> Thanks mate you've made my mind up


Your getting one then


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Mrboots2u said:


> Your getting one then


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dwalsh1 said:


> Oh noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Good, your machine looked great , don't stick a thermometer on it . It's a classic !!!!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

What machine has he got?

Doesn't bother me at all as have a fracino Classic and it's an ugly beast!!!! Haha


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That's tour cue for a picture mr Walsh ....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Going completely off topic (not like me







) - Mr Walsh, where is your profile pic from? It's almost the same as The Joker comedy club logo in Southend!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Okay Okay but I don't want to bore people with pics



Mrboots2u said:


> That's tour cue for a picture mr Walsh ....


Dr Feelgood (band) logo. Not far from you Daren. Canvey Island



Daren said:


> Going completely off topic (not like me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


faema e61



Jason1wood said:


> What machine has he got?
> 
> Doesn't bother me at all as have a fracino Classic and it's an ugly beast!!!! Haha


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Done..............................................
View attachment 4572


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Drooling here now.

That's more decoration, I'd hate to use it. Kitchen decoration, that's what that is!!!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm not at home to check Jason but the Classics are not true E61s and hence don't believe they have the little screw where you'd stick the thermometer...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I know they're not true E61 but they do have the Allen bolt.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Ah cool! In that case, let me know what price you're looking at as I might get one also. We could split the shipping?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok Milanski, on Chriscoffee website the item is $109.50 each and postage is $53.30 for 1 or 2 of these, doesn't matter.

So $219 plus $53.30 works out at $272.30 converted to pounds = £166.36 so £83.18 each

Did read a post from someone who had to pay import tax of around £14, but that doesn't take effect until it lands so could be lucky and miss it. Haha

So probably around £90 each.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm sure you've checked but that might be a valid point about not fitting a Gaggia Classic as its not a true E61.

Obviously email Eric or Chris Coffee to verify before ordering.

There may be a version suitable for a Classic.

If you do go for it you will find it really useful to be able to watch your (near) grouphead temps.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Good stuff, let's go for it?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Just looked at my machine and I don't have the Allen bolt on my group


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Jason - have you got a link on the Chris Coffee site for this? I couldn't find it?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

https://www.chriscoffee.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=Group+thermometer&Submit=Search

Ah wonder why that is mate?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Admin, could you please change title to Erics, please


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi, did you guys order a e61 thermometer at the end? Really considering ordering one from Chris coffee but would like to hear your thoughts before I go ahead?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm not sure this went ahead as I realised I didn't have the allen bolt on my Fracino Classic (pseudo E61) group head.

I'm sure someone on here has some experiance with this thermometer though??


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I considered it but decided I couldn't ruin the beauty of the Rocket by bunging one of these on the front.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Is it not just a temoprary thing to check if adjustments are necessary? It would be hella ugly to have hanging out your machine the whole time.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I haven't bothered yet, I think it would look good on a Fracino Classic cos that's got to be the most ugly espresso machine about. Haha


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Has anyone got one of these? Is there any where they do then in the UK?

Shipping from the US is a bit steep.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Glenn was talking about getting a scace but things seem to have gone a bit quiet on that front


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Has anyone got one of these? Is there any where they do then in the UK?


Had one on my Izzo Vivi some years ago. At that time I purchased it direct from Eric. Chris Coffee also sell them.

I found it very useful but it does take a little use before you get the best out of it.

Don't think there is anywhere in the UK where it can be purchased


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Glenn was talking about getting a scace but things seem to have gone a bit quiet on that front


Its on back order at the moment ( last time i spoke to him about it week or so ago )


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I never bothered as sold my machine and bought a Verona with PID at the grouphead


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> I never bothered as sold my machine and bought a Verona with PID at the grouphead


The pid temperature is measured at the boiler on the verona as far as I know. The display value is calculated using an offset which is set for the estimated drop in temperature between the boiler and the group.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thought I had the temp on the Expo nailed with the 'flashing to steam' technique ....however the SCACE pointed out to me :

PID display reality


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Thought I had the temp on the Expo nailed with the 'flashing to steam' technique ....however the SCACE pointed out to me :
> 
> PID display reality


Depends on how you judged and did the flashing to steam and how much you believe the scace?

At the end of the day the absolute temp does not matter that much, it's the ability to change is that does in a dual boiler....but if your talking about an HX...who knows.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> Depends on how you judged and did the flashing to steam and how much you believe the scace?


As accurately as the next man. The SCACE was calibrated with boiling water , which at our >850ft altitude wasn't 100 celcius but 98.9


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> As accurately as the next man. The SCACE was calibrated with boiling water , which at our >850ft altitude wasn't 100 celcius but 98.9


DB or HX?

....................


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> DB or HX?
> 
> ....................


Expo Brewtus 4 DB.

Although its largely irrelevant as my plastic appliance is pretty much bang-on out of the box...whilst it lasts that is ; )


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Its on back order at the moment ( last time i spoke to him about it week or so ago )


Put me down to borrow it if it comes available


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Is there a way to put Eric's thermometer on a Silvia? I keep seeing it mentioned in threads about the thermometer but I haven't seen any implementation.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think no as you need an e61 group for it to fit in.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I have one of these fitted to my Brewtus IV. Unless it's the equivalent but made by someone else? Taylor 9840N printed on the display. Apart from switching it on and seeing a temperature displayed (usually around 91 degree c) not sure what else it does. No net ructions came with it as already fitted to my machine.


----------



## simonp (Nov 18, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> I have one of these fitted to my Brewtus IV. Unless it's the equivalent but made by someone else? Taylor 9840N printed on the display. Apart from switching it on and seeing a temperature displayed (usually around 91 degree c) not sure what else it does. No net ructions came with it as already fitted to my machine.


http://users.rcn.com/erics/DigThermAdptr7.pdf

Instructions there.

It is mainly for use on an HX machine so that the brew temperature can be hit accurately by flushing water through the group and monitoring the temperature and stopping at a point that gives you the right brew temp.

On your dual boiler machine it is of less use, though you can use it to check if the group has warmed up yet after turning it on. You can also check that your actual brew temperature is what you are expecting as it shows about approx 2C above the water temperature hitting the coffee is as you near the end of the shot. Good for getting the offset in your PID set correctly.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That could explain why the espresso (despite me having pre-heated the cup with hot water) didn't seem hot enough yesterday. PID was displaying 94 degrees C and Erics thermometer around 91 degrees C. Machine was switched on for approx. 45 mins prior to pulling any shots.


----------



## simonp (Nov 18, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> That could explain why the espresso (despite me having pre-heated the cup with hot water) didn't seem hot enough yesterday. PID was displaying 94 degrees C and Erics thermometer around 91 degrees C. Machine was switched on for approx. 45 mins prior to pulling any shots.


Was that the idle before pulling a shot? 91C idle temperature for the group is OK, but a low if that was during the shot.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

90.8C idle temperature before pulling shot. Then was so focused on starting/stopping timer plus watching display on digital scales that I didn't check temperature on display during shot being pulled.


----------



## simonp (Nov 18, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> 90.8C idle temperature before pulling shot. Then was so focused on starting/stopping timer plus watching display on digital scales that I didn't check temperature on display during shot being pulled.


Looks OK then. My Profitec idles at about 89C when it is set for a brew temperature of 94C.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Does anyone have an Eric's kit they want to sell or have one they wouldn't mind hiring out for a coupla months?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry Milanski, I've recently moved mine on. Nice bit of kit.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Shame, how did you find using it?

Sounds like a bit of trial and error (faff)?


----------

